# FREE Full Paint Correction Detail - Arden BLue VXR



## DAN: (Apr 18, 2010)

As Per the title, My mate ran into alot of bad luck buying this car and really wanted it looking upto standard. Given to me for 2 Days i set about it in decent fashion:thumb:

Made a Youtube video and heres a few Pics of the work done.....

































































































































































































































































































































EDIT* Few Daytime Photos taken today....


















































Thanks, As always Comments welcome:thumb:


----------



## Overdoser (Oct 25, 2010)

Stunning work mate! What did you think of the Dr Leather wipes? what process did you use on the headlights?


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

nice car, good work.


----------



## DAN: (Apr 18, 2010)

ride_to_die said:


> Stunning work mate! What did you think of the Dr Leather wipes? what process did you use on the headlights?


Thanks, To be honest, I was very impressed with the finish of DrLeather however i have used this on many cars and never seen such a nice finish until i did the Recaros in the corsa. I would just reach for the Leather conditioner if the DrLeather didn't do the job enough.

I used 3M Fast cut compound by hand and a little Gtechniq P1 on foglight surrounds



CraigQQ said:


> nice car, good work.


Thanks mate:thumb:


----------



## rittz (Mar 1, 2011)

arden blue:argie: nice job


----------



## davZS (Jul 3, 2009)

Good results and very kind of you to do this top guy :thumb:


----------



## DAN: (Apr 18, 2010)

rittz said:


> arden blue:argie: nice job


Cheers, There is 5 shades of Arden blue, this has to be the darkest shade i think lol compared to the Lightest shade i did on a astra 5 weeks ago



davZS said:


> Good results and very kind of you to do this top guy :thumb:


Thanks mate, I did him a favor, on the upside he does own a few very fast Vauxhalls i will be detailing soon


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

great job done, i do quite like these cars. your mate must have pleased after all the bad luck.


----------



## DAN: (Apr 18, 2010)

st170 dan said:


> great job done, i do quite like these cars. your mate must have pleased after all the bad luck.


Thanks, In short he got it the car and then put a rod through the block, Vauxhall asked for £200 to send the ECU to germany to see if it was mapped.....turned out it was, £1200 later for new engine off ebay and vauxhall quoted £450 fitting, Went to pick it up and the price jumped to £950.

Picked the car up and going well and someone hit the lower wing (very minor dent of which i managed to push back out whilst doing the work on the car.

Happy ending afte all lol


----------



## Bensenn_GER (Mar 24, 2010)

Great work, interior looks impressive now. :thumb:


----------



## dwmc (Jun 6, 2010)

sounds like he`s had his share of bad look but now thats all sorted and with a detail like that i bet he`s smiling from ear to ear . :thumb:


----------



## DAN: (Apr 18, 2010)

Bensenn_GER said:


> Great work, interior looks impressive now. :thumb:


Thanking you buddy:thumb:



dwmc said:


> sounds like he`s had his share of bad look but now thats all sorted and with a detail like that i bet he`s smiling from ear to ear . :thumb:


Lol daz, Just aswell he has deep pockets cause i wouldnt be going through that kind of hassle. going out to see him now...might take me camera for a quick daytime photo of it since the weather has got a bit brighter today:thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks very nice,like the colour..


----------



## DAN: (Apr 18, 2010)

tonyy said:


> Looks very nice,like the colour..


Thanks mate:thumb:

* Just edited the first page to show the daytime pics


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Very nice job


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Nice work Dan:thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

very nice


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Very nice job it's made a difference to the whole car.


----------



## DAN: (Apr 18, 2010)

prokopas said:


> Very nice job


Thank you



butler2.8i said:


> Nice work Dan:thumb:


Thanks mate



-tom- said:


> very nice


Cheers



GSVHammer said:


> Very nice job it's made a difference to the whole car.


Thanks mate, seen the car last night and looking good as ever:thumb:

Looking forward to be doing a Full Gtechniq Detail on his other car...Corsa C with a 300bhp VXR engine. :argie:


----------

